# My First Post



## Sherbie (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi all

my first post (although I've been reading for a while now). I'm fairly new to this watch collecting business. I've had a Baume and Mercier quartz stainless steel Hampton watch for 10 years or so and have been completely happy with it. But last July, whilst I was out searching for vintage fountain pens (another passion) I saw 20 vintage watches in a Antique shop window in Essex. Not really sure why, but I came out the proud owner of a vintage Omega calibre 420 manual winding watch. Yes, I now know that the dial has been redone, but it really is a little gem. It was sold as having been recently been serviced by an ex-Omega employee, and after I fiddled with the advance /retard lever, it really does run accurately - over the past 5 days its only lost 1 second !!! Is this normal?

Here are a few (poor quality) pictures.

http://s1121.photobucket.com/albums/l508/sherbie1231/

It has a 32 mm diameter (exc crown), and downturned 17 mm lugs, 17 jewels, case number 2380 5 SC 2829, movement number 29152842 dates it to 1968.

The cal 420 was introduced in 1952 - so could it be possible that they used up the old Cal 420 units in this un-sub-branded watch (ie not Seamaster etc) to get rid of them?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

looks nice enough

welcome


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks a decent enough watch to me. Reminds meof my very first watch that my parents bought me it was Sevices with a dial just like that one.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice watch Paul,and welcome to :rltb:

One second is fan-dabby-dosey!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

noice!


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep that's a good find, whereabouts in Essex? I lived there for 20years or so...


----------



## Jay662 (Mar 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:Looks great. I have promised myself my next watch will be a vintage Omega. Great find


----------



## byrnes (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice indeed! As has been asked, where abouts in Essex was the shop?

Mind me asking how much you paid for it as well?


----------

